# TACP PAST (Standard and SOF)



## Red-Dot (Jul 17, 2012)

For anyone interested in the TACP AFSC, I have attached some info on the requirements for entry into TACP pipeline and SOF TACP PAST. Another good resource for info is www.romad.com At that particular site you can engage and ask actual instructors at the school house.... and please search first. Regards.

The SOF TACP PAST is the latest which was posted 7/18/2012 on Romad.com


----------



## Johca (Jul 17, 2012)

I suggest confirming the SOF TACP PAST standard with current career field managers at HQ AF, HQ ACC and HQ AFSOC. This is essentially to the best of the info I have the Army Ranger School clone PAST implemented ca. 2009/2010 for a few months that did not survive getting official sanctioned approval.


----------



## CDG (Jul 17, 2012)

A 4:00 sit-up test?  I have never seen or heard of anything like that before.  Typo maybe?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 17, 2012)

Tough sit ups (fingers interlocked behind the head), I like it!  Had to do those for the DEVGRU screening a month ago, the Chief called them "Airborne sit ups".  I only did 59 when I normally do 80-90 with my hands on my shoulders.  Huge difference!!


----------



## reed11b (Jul 17, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Tough sit ups (fingers interlocked behind the head), I like it!  Had to do those for the DEVGRU screening a month ago, the Chief called them "Airborne sit ups".  I only did 59 when I normally do 80-90 with my hands on my shoulders.  Huge difference!!


They also lead to a lot of.neck.and spine injury. They should be called retard sit-ups.
Reed


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jul 18, 2012)

We do those sit ups at PJ Indoc.  Five 11-week classes per year...no neck and spine injuries.  Guess we're lucky.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jul 18, 2012)

Johca said:


> I suggest confirming the SOF TACP PAST standard with current career field managers at HQ AF, HQ ACC and HQ AFSOC. This is essentially to the best of the info I have the Army Ranger School clone PAST implemented ca. 2009/2010 for a few months that did not survive getting official sanctioned approval.


Wilco....I gleaned the info from this site....    http://www.afsoc.af.mil/specialtactics/tacp/


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 18, 2012)

reed11b said:


> They also lead to a lot of.neck.and spine injury. They should be called retard sit-ups.
> Reed





JustAnotherJ said:


> We do those sit ups at PJ Indoc. Five 11-week classes per year...no neck and spine injuries. Guess we're lucky.


Or it's like Etype said, "pussies need not apply".


----------



## Etype (Jul 18, 2012)

reed11b said:


> They also lead to a lot of.neck.and spine injury. They should be called retard sit-ups.
> Reed


I think it's because a lot of Army dudes only do push ups, sit ups, and run and neglect their lower back, upper back, and hamstrings. That's where, I believe, a lot of the knee and back injuries in the Army come from.

Problems usually aren't caused by-

Upper back being stronger than chest.
Hams being stronger than quads/hip flexors.
Lower back being stronger than abs.
When you reverse those, it's a recipe for injury.


----------



## reed11b (Jul 18, 2012)

Etype, you may have a good point, maybe we should start another thread on the topic?
Reed


----------



## Johca (Jul 18, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> Wilco....I gleaned the info from this site.... http://www.afsoc.af.mil/specialtactics/tacp/


The being current information on that website is suspect. The comment--The physical requirements for a TACP and a Battlefield Airman are different" is the concern for being old info. TACP has been a Battlefield Airman AFSC for some time.

Additional the reference to "AFI 13-219,_Special Tactics Operator Standards and Evaluation Program, _Chapter 3. The added CWST portion of the PT Evaluation is a modification for SPECIAL TACTICS TACP Selection purposes only." give reason to suspect being current info. AFI 13-210 is two volumes and ther PT info is now in chapter 2 in Vol 2. CWST refers to Combat Weather Special Tatics and the alpha shredout of combat waether is now a seperate and unique Secial OPerations Weather AFSC. It appears this was the policy before 17th SOC tranfered from ACC to AFSOC. Further more RAP for US Ranger duty assignment is now RASP I and RASP II use Ranger Swim Ability Evaluation (RSAE) to describe it swim requirement while the Ranger School uses Combat Water Survival Assesment to describe its swim requirement. 

I could be over reacting, but I'd verify if it is still current info.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 18, 2012)

Back to where I belong...


----------



## Red-Dot (Jul 19, 2012)

Johca said:


> The being current information on that website is suspect. The comment--The physical requirements for a TACP and a Battlefield Airman are different" is the concern for being old info. TACP has been a Battlefield Airman AFSC for some time.
> 
> Additional the reference to "AFI 13-219,_Special Tactics Operator Standards and Evaluation Program, _Chapter 3. The added CWST portion of the PT Evaluation is a modification for SPECIAL TACTICS TACP Selection purposes only." give reason to suspect being current info. AFI 13-210 is two volumes and ther PT info is now in chapter 2 in Vol 2. CWST refers to Combat Weather Special Tatics and the alpha shredout of combat waether is now a seperate and unique Secial OPerations Weather AFSC. It appears this was the policy before 17th SOC tranfered from ACC to AFSOC. Further more RAP for US Ranger duty assignment is now RASP I and RASP II use Ranger Swim Ability Evaluation (RSAE) to describe it swim requirement while the Ranger School uses Combat Water Survival Assesment to describe its swim requirement.
> 
> I could be over reacting, but I'd verify if it is still current info.


 
Ok...cool I deleted the SOF part until I can verify it's 100 percent. Will repost ASAP.


----------



## txpj007 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ah what the hell? I take a hiatus from SS and now I gotta clean up yalls (my af brethren) messes. ;)

TACP PAST
1.5 Mile Run - 10:47
-10min rest
-pullups (2 minutes) - 6
-2 minute rest
-situps (2 minutes) - 48
2 minute rest
-push ups (2 minutes) - 40

Well I guess I should have actually looked at your PDF before I started bustin balls.  Everything on that sheet is correct minus SERE...

SERE's run went from 11:30 to 11:00, pull ups from 6 to 8, sit ups from 50 to 48, push ups from 42 to 48


----------



## Johca (Jul 20, 2012)

The most current PAST worksheet can be downloaded here http://www.specialtactics.com/ubbth...ad/Number/153/filename/New_PAST_Worksheet.pdf

I'd be checking as the TACP PAST might change in August or September. All kinds of rumors going about concerning removal of all combat exclusions for all ALO duty assignments and duty positions. As the TACP Past is only applicable to getting into training and through training that is lacking gendered-normed standards, the rumors are flying wild.


----------



## USAFReshef (Oct 11, 2012)

I know this is a tiny bit off topic, but does anyone know about how difficult it is to retrain into TACP? I've thought about it for a while (being SF, especially doing nuke duties, is not very satisfying and leaves one wanting more out of the AF).


----------



## reed11b (Oct 11, 2012)

Out of my lane.
Reed


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 11, 2012)

USAFReshef said:


> I've thought about it for a while (*being SF*, especially doing nuke duties, is not very satisfying and leaves one wanting more out of the AF).


 

Point of note- you are not "SF". You are a Security Forces Airman, in the AF.

SF refers specifically to Army Special Forces. So unless you are moonlighting for an ODA I am unaware of, please use the correct terminology. And yes, I am well aware that it is very common for Security Forces to shorten their name to SF in the AF world- but I am also aware that it's incorrect and it won't fly here.

To answer your question, the best answer is "Go to the MPF, talk to retraining, and get specific answers. They will be able to tell you if you are in your window, if your career field shred is currently allowing cross training, and if you have the retainability needed to cross train."


----------



## Red-Dot (Oct 11, 2012)

USAFReshef said:


> I know this is a tiny bit off topic, but does anyone know about how difficult it is to retrain into TACP? I've thought about it for a while (being SF, especially doing nuke duties, is not very satisfying and leaves one wanting more out of the AF).


 
www.romad.com


----------



## USAFReshef (Oct 11, 2012)

amlove21 said:


> Point of note- you are not "SF". You are a Security Forces Airman, in the AF.
> 
> SF refers specifically to Army Special Forces. So unless you are moonlighting for an ODA I am unaware of, please use the correct terminology. And yes, I am well aware that it is very common for Security Forces to shorten their name to SF in the AF world- but I am also aware that it's incorrect and it won't fly here.
> 
> To answer your question, the best answer is "Go to the MPF, talk to retraining, and get specific answers. They will be able to tell you if you are in your window, if your career field shred is currently allowing cross training, and if you have the retainability needed to cross train."


Forgive me about the "SF" thing, it wasn't my intention to misrepresent myself. It is a commonly used contraction of Security Forces, and I will no longer use it, here or anywhere else.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 11, 2012)

USAFReshef said:


> Forgive me about the "SF" thing, it wasn't my intention to misrepresent myself. It is a commonly used contraction of Security Forces, and I will no longer use it, here or anywhere else.


Not an issue. Press on.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 12, 2012)

USAFReshef said:


> Forgive me about the "SF" thing, it wasn't my intention to misrepresent myself. It is a commonly used contraction of Security Forces, and I will no longer use it, here or anywhere else.


Try AFSF, that was the common abbreviation from my last three deployments.


----------



## USAFReshef (Oct 12, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Try AFSF, that was the common abbreviation from my last three deployments.


Will do. Better than "SecFo"


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 13, 2012)

USAFReshef said:


> Will do. Better than "SecFo"


Either, or.

I just think they should go back to SP.


----------



## USAFReshef (Oct 13, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Either, or.
> 
> I just think they should go back to SP.


We actually do use that term when performing law enforcement duties.


----------



## CDG (Dec 19, 2014)

txpj007 said:


> TACP PAST
> 1.5 Mile Run - 10:47
> -10min rest
> -pullups (2 minutes) - 6
> ...



Update to this thread just to get the most current info out there.  This PAST is the standard TACP PAST that must be taken to enlist (at least on the ANG side), day one of the prep course, and in each block of the Schoolhouse.  Standards at the Schoolhouse will progressively increase each block.   As always, you should be well beyond the minimums.

The SOF TACP PAST is the same as what @Red-Dot posted, but there's also a ruck requirement that wasn't listed.  12 miles with 55#, helmet, LCE, and rifle in 3 hours or less.  That being said, you need to already be a TACP and have some time at a unit before applying to the SOF TACP Assessment and Selection Board.  You cannot come in direct as a SOF TACP.


----------



## reed11b (Dec 19, 2014)

Two minutes, not one on the push-ups and sit-ups?
Reed


----------



## CDG (Dec 19, 2014)

Two minutes for initial entry and prep course.  One minute at the Schoolhouse, but numbers are still the 2:00 minimums.  I should've specified that in my previous post, thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## kaeo (Apr 29, 2015)

how long is the pipeline and the rest of tech school for TACP?


----------



## CDG (Apr 29, 2015)

Aren't you the kid that leaves in 2 months with a TACP contract?  And you don't even know the most basic information about the pipeline?   Given you know computers well enough to create an account here, I'm going to assume you're lazy and not someone who has never heard of "Google".  Laziness is not a desirable trait in the TACP careerfield, to say the least.


----------



## kaeo (Apr 29, 2015)

Dang man, well google brought me here and I thought you experienced military guys would help me out and guide me into a good path. I wasn't trying to be arrogant or rude dude, just thought you would help share some knowledge on TACP.


----------



## CDG (Apr 29, 2015)

kaeo said:


> Dang man, well google brought me here and I thought you experienced military guys would help me out and guide me into a good path. I wasn't trying to be arrogant or rude dude, just thought you would help share some knowledge on TACP.



You don't realize it now, but this is guiding you into a good path.  A path full of the ability to find your own answers by performing simple actions.  A path that will keep you from highlighting yourself in the pipeline by asking questions you should be able to get answers to on your own.  

No one said you were being arrogant or rude.  I said you were being lazy, which I stand by.  I have shared what I consider a fair amount of knowledge on TACP through this board.   Have you asked your recruiter? Sometimes they know, sometimes they don't, so I'll give you a mulligan on that one.  Did you read through all the threads pertaining to TACP on the main forum and in the TACP Mentor forum before asking your question?  I already know the answer, but I want to hear you say it.  My hope is that when you answer that question, you realize how lazy it sounds to show up and ask an extremely basic question right off the bat.  

 This careerfield is about being able to find the answers on your own.  You work alone with an Army unit that is going to expect you to know your shit, their shit, other services shit, Coalition shit, Klingon shit, etc. You might as well start down the right path now, because TACP isn't always "crawl, walk, run".  A lot of times it's "dead sprint, now run faster".


----------



## kaeo (Apr 29, 2015)

I mean I just thought that instead of calling me lazy that you would've point me into another post or something. I didn't think asking a small question would peg me as lazy man jeez. I didn't read the other posts because this is the first one I went to. Well thanks I appreciate you helping me out I guess.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 29, 2015)

kaeo said:


> I mean I just thought that instead of calling me lazy that you would've point me into another post or something. I didn't think asking a small question would peg me as lazy man jeez. I didn't read the other posts because this is the first one I went to. Well thanks I appreciate you helping me out I guess.



Know when to put down the entrenching tool, before the fighting position becomes a grave is usually the place to stop digging.

1. Did you even search?  Apparently not.
2. Arguing with somebody who will always be higher ranking than you, that you will meet up with in your branch/chosen career path in the service?  Bad idea.
3. Feeling entitled to ask about items that have whole sub forums dedicated to them, and then getting butt hurt because you are called for your laziness?  Unacceptable.

You need to STFU while you are behind, before you do irreparable damage to yourself. 

You will be expected to think, act, and be responsible for yourself and others if you make it through Basic - your entire job as a TACP will be to take the lives of others into your own hands, and be responsible for them. 

You may be getting noticed by your upcoming instructors at this time....  just saying, you never know who is on at any given time.

Think about what I just said.


----------



## CDG (Apr 29, 2015)

kaeo said:


> I mean I just thought that instead of calling me lazy that you would've point me into another post or something. I didn't think asking a small question would peg me as lazy man jeez.* I didn't read the other posts because this is the first one I went to*. Well thanks I appreciate you helping me out I guess.



Read the text that I bolded.  Now, explain to me how this is not lazy.  You read through one thread. ONE!  So you decided enough was enough, you couldn't be bothered to search anymore and were going to ask your question.  "Well, Sergeant, I went to the first place I thought my land nav point was and it wasn't there.  So if you could just go ahead and drive me over there, that'd be great. Thanks."  "Hey sir, I know your guys are getting fucked up right now, but my first course of action isn't gonna work, so I guess you'll just have to come up with an answer."  

I'm trying to perform the mentoring part of being a Non-Commissioned Officer and a JTAC, but goddamn.  You're really starting to get on my fucking nerves.  You're the one with everything to prove.  Yet you're trying to line up your expectations for me?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 29, 2015)

@CDG  and @kaeo  - we're going to stop now.  Continue the discussion via pm if you feel it is warranted, CDG, as an NCO you may be able to educate the young man out of public view.

kaeo - you are not off to a magnificent start, you may want to just read for a while.  You are messing with 'gators and you're gonna get bit hard and deep if you keep on the track you're currently treading.  Should CDG offer you advice, criticism or just an ass chewing in private, realize that he has taken the time to do so to make you better at your chosen job.


----------



## kaeo (Apr 29, 2015)

i dont know what i did to offend you guys but, I'm sorry. I just wanted some info, i haven't been through BMT or anything so i dont know  how your mentality is.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 29, 2015)

kaeo said:


> i dont know what i did to offend you guys but, I'm sorry. I just wanted some info, i haven't been through BMT or anything so i dont know  how your mentality is.



Did you read the "New Members Start Here" thread?
Did you do any reading before asking inane questions?
Did you read my post directly above yours?
Do you have any idea what you are signing up for as a TACP, or as a military enlisted person?
If you think we are being mean, heartless, or overbearing - you might want to get your contract revoked, this is gentle compared to actually being in the real military.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 29, 2015)

Is @kaeo female?


----------



## kaeo (Apr 29, 2015)

Apologies thank you for the mentorship/guidance. I will do better in my future researching of information


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 29, 2015)

kaeo said:


> Apologies thank you for the mentorship/guidance. I will do better in my future researching of information


The search button is your friend (same can be said for google).
Ask your recruiter.
Why does it matter? seriously, why does it matter?
You signed up for 4 or 6 years so school length shouldn't be a concern.

Here's some guidance:
You'll lose some fitness at Basic, so just meeting minimum standards going in is a great way to fail.
Take each step one at a time.
Basic, Selection (or orientation,it is called) TACP tech school, follow on schools, etc.  Concentrate on the mission at hand.
Learn to research as it is a great life tool.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 30, 2015)

x SF med said:


> @CDG  and @kaeo  - we're going to stop now.  Continue the discussion via pm if you feel it is warranted, CDG, as an NCO you may be able to educate the* young man* out of public view.



They aren't according to their profile (bolded part).  If they are then that should probably be fixed.  I thought TACP wasn't going to open to females until next year.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 30, 2015)

medicchick said:


> They aren't according to their profile (bolded part).  If they are then that should probably be fixed.  I thought TACP wasn't going to open to females until next year.


My understanding is they ran a few test cases.
Wish I could type what was said over coffee yesterday.


----------



## CDG (Apr 30, 2015)

AFAIK, TACP is not open to females yet.  I'm tracking the initial beginning of recruitment for potential female TACPs in September of this year, with an undetermined date for the first to actually attempt the pipeline. There have been some female 13Ls (TACP Officers) go through most of the pipeline.


----------



## Johca (May 1, 2015)

http://www.af.mil/News/ArticleDispl...-testing-phase-for-women-in-combat-roles.aspx

In April 2015, the Air Force will begin conducting the physical evaluations required to explore opening the last six career fields currently closed to women.  ...

http://www.aetc.af.mil/About/FactSh...cal-fitness-study-for-battlefield-airmen.aspx

What is meant by Tier 2? The AF Fitness Assessment (FA) is a “Tier 1” fitness test; it indicates health and general fitness, is gender-specific, but AFSC independent. However, when generating fitness tests for AFSCs, we must base the standards on “Tier 2” requirements - the job demands. Tier 2 tests and standards are occupationally-specific, operationally-relevant and independent of age and gender. Currently, the AF is focused on the Tier 2 approach for Battlefield Airmen (BA).

What is a Battlefield Airman?
Approximately 4,300 personnel in six AFSCs are considered Battlefield Airmen: Special Tactics Officer, Combat Control, Special Operations Weather, Combat Rescue Officer, Pararescue, and Tactical Air Control Party. BA operate as surface combatants removed from traditional airbase support, often under austere conditions and may employ alone or as part of an AF, joint, interagency or coalition force to support Combatant Commander Objectives.

What is the study about?
In FY12 the AF Fitness Testing and Standards Unit initiated a Tier 2 effort to develop and validate science-based tests and standards for BA. While the study was underway, the SecDef mandated that ground combat positions should be open to women - the Women in the Services Review (WISR); the Tier 2 Study will also meet the WISR requirements set out by the SecDef mandate.

....


----------

